# Sorting Tivo Come Back folder



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Tivo needs to have the same options that are set for the Now Playing list as for the list of files available on a computer. I have a ton of things, and it shows them all in one folder, making it a pita to find something. If I seperate the files into folders, they no longer show up on the tivo.


----------

